# Knitting from the top down



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

What is the advantage of knitting top down. I have avoided such patterns. Maybe it is living down under. :roll:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Many top-down patterns are entirely (or almost entirely) seamless, so if you don't care for sewing sweaters together it's a way to get around it.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

You can try on your project as you go along and adjust the size as needed, so you can get a custom fit. There is minimal finishing, such as sewing in sleeves. When you get to the end, you're done. If you're not sure you have enough wool, you are better off with ending up with a slightly short sweater/jumper, rather than running out of yarn before you complete the second sleeve! The experts can probably add more advantages.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, I didn,t know that. Is it confusing though?


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have never thought of changing needle size to customise fitting. What a great idea if you are running out of wool. I thought I knew most things about knitting buy since being on here I don' know much at all


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Another advantage is getting a custom fit by measuring neck width, front and back bust, etc., then incorporating the measurements as you work downwards. Stripes going across the sleeves, chest and back are also very easy to match because you knit them at the same time.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

mojave said:


> Another advantage is getting a custom fit by measuring neck width, front and back bust, etc., then incorporating the measurements as you work downwards. Stripes going across the sleeves, chest and back are also very easy to match because you knit them at the same time.


It would be very difficult to follow a pattern as you would have to read it from the bottom uo. Am I correct there?


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

You can find patterns that are designed to be knit from the top down. It's great for people who don't fit the "norm."

I'm short, with short arms & a short torso. If I knit a regular sweater for myself starting at the bottom, it's tougher to get a proper fit. By starting at the top, I can adjust the length of the sleeves and the body. The same goes for taller people.

Here are some links to check out.

http://knittingpureandsimple.com/resources/knitting-your-first/

http://www.knitnscribble.com/2011/06/free-top-down-patterns-for-all-seasons.html

http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/04/free-knitting-pattern-top-down-cardi.html

http://www.cosmicpluto.com/blog/patterns-by-laura-chau/cosmicpluto-knits-top-down-cardi-new-and-improved/

There are also some knitting books for top-down knitting.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Another advantage is getting a custom fit by measuring neck width, front and back bust, etc., then incorporating the measurements as you work downwards. Stripes going across the sleeves, chest and back are also very easy to match because you knit them at the same time.
> ...


Designing a sweater to be knit from the top down is not the same as designing a sweater to be knit from the bottom up. Top down sweaters are knit with few if any seams. Bottom up sweaters have at least 2 shoulder seams. Trying to convert a bottom pattern into a top down pattern could be done, but in my opinion, it is easier to start from scratch with the top down techniques. Then incorporate the features you like from the bottom up sweater as you work down.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

mojave said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


Is there a site with.top down techniques or how to design an existinh pattern?


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

it is so easy. you don't even hardly have to read the pattern as you go. you put markers in and just increase when you come to them. then you go back to the sleeves when you're done. the only seem you have is the one unde the arms, because you can also knit the sleeves in the round. Goes fast.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

No, is isn't hard at all. I have a baby cardigan and hoodie pattern which I swear by and use them constantly. They are
from the top down. Sooooooooooo easy.
Took me one cardigan to jump on the band wagon. 
Love patterns with top down. At least for baby clothes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Another advantage is that if the length is wrong it is easy to undo the castoff ends pull out the rib (if wanted) then add more length. Or for kids who grow taller without growing wider extra length can be added. they can also be made shorter the same way. To do this with a bottom up is much harder as the castingon can not be undone.
And if pick up stiches under the arm don't even need a seam there! So can be totally seamless. The markers though are important otherwise very hard to get the decreases in the same place each row. Light bulb moment. Someone on another post asked about the star toe and I said it was very hard to keep track of where decreases went- place markers! Although that also means keeping track of different numbers of rows between each decrease row.
Some such as raglan sleeves can be adjusted reasonably easilly if the basic principles are understood but much easieer to find a pattern that someone else has spent the time working out! And remember that any pattern put in will be upside down if it orginally was for a bottom up item.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Rosenz.

If you go to Knitting Pure and Simple (see links above), the designer has an excellent tutorial on how this is done. I recommend this site!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Seamless!!! And easy, no sewn in sleeves, look good.


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

What is that with the two penguins??!!?? It's so funny!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have never thought of changing needle size to customise fitting. What a great idea if you are running out of wool. I thought I knew most things about knitting buy since being on here I don' know much at all


Since I joined KP, I have tried different methods of knitting and have done a couple of top down items, a sweater for me, a dress for my granddaughter and a vest, once you get use to the idea of knitting the wrong way round, it is quite good, and no sewing at the end.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love the no sewing bit. I am working on a top down sweater from liesure arts. It will be nice to be done all at once and not have to go back to make the front(s) or sleeves or pick up stitches for the neck. I usually see a pattern I like and begin knitting no matter if it has to be steeked, cut, sewn or seamless, top down or bottom up. I even did sweaters for 3 of my granddaughters that started with the cuff of one sleeve, sleeve, add stitches for front and back divide for neck doing one side at a time, second shoulder, bind off front and back to get sleeve stitches,second sleeve and cuff. last pick up stitches for neck, do neck and sew sides and underarm.. It was a Bernat Jaquards pattern out of sock yarn. I posted a picture of them last year. They did look cute and were perfect weight for AZ. I did it because it was a challenge, something I had not done before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

try a baby sweater as a learning. maybe you have such a one in your life to gift. they go quick, are very cute, and will show you the process very easily. from your posts, i would suggest you suspend your doubts and expectations and just follow the pattern of your choice with an open mind.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

I made a sweater and i run out of yarn .It was a difficult pattern .
I made the decision to ALWAYS knit from the top from now on ...period 
I can do something at the bottom but what do I do at the top ?

Then is the plus of not have to sew not to carry multiple pieces and you done you done 
Thank you


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Any examples of top down childrens patterns pls. Many thanks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Not really...just circular knitting...like knitting a tube in pattern...


Rosenz said:


> Wow, I didn,t know that. Is it confusing though?


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

love the penguins too.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

As with any pattern, if it is well written, it is easy to follow. You cast on and follow the instructions. No special skills or conversions necessary. I find them easier than bottom up in a lot of cases. If you can knit any sweater you can knit top down. Works for cards and pullovers and I've done both.



Rosenz said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Another advantage is getting a custom fit by measuring neck width, front and back bust, etc., then incorporating the measurements as you work downwards. Stripes going across the sleeves, chest and back are also very easy to match because you knit them at the same time.
> ...


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Really not good at seaming, don't like it, LOVE top down!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> What is the advantage of knitting top down. I have avoided such patterns. Maybe it is living down under. :roll:


I love the top down. I just made my first sweater for new GS being born this month and it goes faster and so nice with no sewing involved of seams. I am looking for more top down sweaters for my Grandkids for Christmas. Give it a try. You will love it.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I do
all my knitting that way seems to go faster and very little sewing


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Actually, you can rip out from the cast on of a a bottom up sweater and lengthen or shorten. Just frog to where you want to alter and begn. Then bind off to mimic a cast on edge



darowil said:


> Another advantage is that if the length is wrong it is easy to undo the castoff ends pull out the rib (if wanted) then add more length. Or for kids who grow taller without growing wider extra length can be added. they can also be made shorter the same way. To do this with a bottom up is much harder as the castingon can not be undone.
> And if pick up stiches under the arm don't even need a seam there! So can be totally seamless. The markers though are important otherwise very hard to get the decreases in the same place each row. Light bulb moment. Someone on another post asked about the star toe and I said it was very hard to keep track of where decreases went- place markers! Although that also means keeping track of different numbers of rows between each decrease row.
> Some such as raglan sleeves can be adjusted reasonably easilly if the basic principles are understood but much easieer to find a pattern that someone else has spent the time working out! And remember that any pattern put in will be upside down if it orginally was for a bottom up item.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

maryv528 said:


> What is that with the two penguins??!!?? It's so funny!


isn't it?? my grandson laughs hysterically whenever he sees it. the naughty little thing!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

No purling unless it is part of the design and no seams. When you are done, you are DONE. I prefer it to sewing seams in sweaters and they fit better too. Raglan sleeves fit everybody.

Carol J.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Knitting from the top down is the cat's meow. Don't AVOID them.... SEARCH them out. No seaming, simple to knit, you can try it on as you go for a cutstom fit. They turn out great every time! I will ONLY knit top down sweaters. I agree with the others.... Knitting Pure and Simple is great. They have a free baby sweater pattern... give it a go and I promise... you will never go back to knitting all those parts and pieces.... Hoping they will be the right size and having to spend hours seaming!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I knit bottom up sweaters all the time..with no shoulder seams...you bring the sweater body, and sleeves together on one needle and knit a yoke..decreasing for neckline...most scandinavian sweaters are knit this way...much the sameway as top down sweaters..just opposite...no seams and you can custom fit, as well...top down and bottom up are my favs.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

No seaming (sewing)!
Barb


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

No seaming (sewing)!
Barb


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

No seaming (sewing)!
Barb


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I took a short class on this and had a baby sweater in no time! It was fun and easy.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes. Even Meg Swansen and Elizabeth Zimmermann's classic sweaters and there is a circular sweater Norwegian book on Amazon.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Top down sweaters are either round yolk or raglan sleeves so you don't need to worry about the shoulder fitting exact like with sewn in sleeves. How many sweaters had you made that when you were done with the pattern and had the garment all sewn together and put it on only to find that your shoulders were narrower than the pattern and the tops of the sleeve hung off your shoulders or the shoulders were tight because you have broader shoulders than the designed pattern?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I must admit I tried it once and found it heavy on my arms. I don't mind the sewing at the end of my project so I haven't done one since. I have a pattern book for "top down knitting" if anyone wants it.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I've just participated in a KAL at Knitting Daily doing a really pretty top down sweater called the Lapis Yoke Pullover. Reading the posts, etc. from that KAL will help you understand how easy it is to adjust as you go when knitting top down....knittingdaily.com. I tried my sweater on twice while in progress and made adjustments as I'm short and have a short torso so often patterns have extra body length that I don't need. Take a look at the website..... jj


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

There is a "top down" Yahoo group that shares patterns and advice.



Rosenz said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Rosenz said:
> ...


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

If you do a crochet chain cast-on, under the arms,and for the sleeves, you just graft those stitches, so there's no seam, there, either!


GrammyPammy said:


> it is so easy. you don't even hardly have to read the pattern as you go. you put markers in and just increase when you come to them. then you go back to the sleeves when you're done. the only seem you have is the one unde the arms, because you can also knit the sleeves in the round. Goes fast.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

bboyc said:


> Yes. Even Meg Swansen and Elizabeth Zimmermann's classic sweaters and there is a circular sweater Norwegian book on Amazon.


Please, what is the name of the Norwegian sweater book on Amazon?


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> What is the advantage of knitting top down. I have avoided such patterns. Maybe it is living down under. :roll:


It is THE way to knit for children! No seams, no underarm "binding" so it gives lots of room for movement! Easy to measure "as you go". Even knitting for myself I prefer this way, because it is much easier. And you can knit "in the round" or not.
Lots of easy patterns available. I prefer the Knitting Pure and Simple, because the instructions ARE simple and easy to understand!
Have fun knitting!
ICE in NJ


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have never thought of changing needle size to customise fitting. What a great idea if you are running out of wool. I thought I knew most things about knitting buy since being on here I don' know much at all


I also have felt the same way after joining this forum! LOL
What excites me about this forum (besides the friendly people) is that I'm learning new ideas and techniques which is bringing a new excitement to my approach to knitting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a great thread... you all have me wanting to do a top down sweater.. or tee shirt..


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

maryv528 said:


> What is that with the two penguins??!!?? It's so funny!


It is an animated avatar. Got it on the web


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

There are no seams. I hate seams. I knit a baby sweater and was quickly able to adjust the width just by adding or subtracting increases and measuring across the chest. Here's a top down hat I just experimented with. I reversed the directions on a favorite hat pattern of mine. The only thing left to do is weave the yarn end into the "chimney" on the top and draw the stitches together to close it off. I did it top down because I wasn't sure if I'd have enough yarn to finish.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Mojave, How do you attach a video for your avatar? love the penguins!


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

You do not have to sew in sleeves, they can be knitted along with the bodice by increasing. Once the upper part of the bodice is reaching the underarm, you put the stitches of the sleeves on stitchholders, finish the bodice and then the sleeves. 
Knit sleeves in the round, decreasing as you knit til
the width is right for the wrist and bindoff. G.E.


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

You do not have to sew in sleeves, they can be knitted along with the bodice by increasing. Once the upper part of the bodice is reaching the underarm, you put the stitches of the sleeves on stitchholders, finish the bodice and then the sleeves. 
Knit sleeves in the round, decreasing as you knit til
the width is right for the wrist and bindoff. G.E.


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh boy, I look for those patterns. There is no sewing of seams after the garment is completed.


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Knitting from the top down is the cat's meow. Don't AVOID them.... SEARCH them out. No seaming, simple to knit, you can try it on as you go for a cutstom fit. They turn out great every time! I will ONLY knit top down sweaters. I agree with the others.... Knitting Pure and Simple is great. They have a free baby sweater pattern... give it a go and I promise... you will never go back to knitting all those parts and pieces.... Hoping they will be the right size and having to spend hours seaming!


Amy, how do you try on while knitting? I haven't been able to do that for fear of losing stitches.


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

I would love to have that. Can you email me off line?


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I must admit I tried it once and found it heavy on my arms. I don't mind the sewing at the end of my project so I haven't done one since. I have a pattern book for "top down knitting" if anyone wants it.


Sorry Knitnanny, I would love to have your book and happy to pay for it. Please email me offline.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

If you live Down Under, all your knitting is bottom up! HA!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Mojave, How do you attach a video for your avatar? love the penguins!


You have to make the video into an animated GIF file. The video needs to be edited down to 20-25 frames max so your file size is no more than 150K. Windows Movie Maker software is capable of doing it. Google on how to convert video to GIF. There are several websites with step-by-step instructions. 
Then you load the GIF file by following the instructions in My Profile, the Avatar section.

The penguins are from a website, Cool Avatars.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

If I decide to make a sweater for myself it's the only way to go.... I've graduated to larger sizes and detest the thought of starting something and not having it fit. I have not made my self anything since I learned to knit and made a sweater. that was over 50 years ago.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Cabin Fever is a company that has some very nice adult sweaters knit from the bottom up with no seaming. If you order one of their patterns, you get detailed instructions with a color photo of the knitted sweater.

I finished a lovely cardigan sweater from their patterns last year and am working on another cardigan now. You do have to pick up stitches along the front and for the sleeves, but they give very detailed instructions on how to do it. If you do a 3 needle bind-off at the shoulders, there is no seaming at all in the construction.

Obviously, you can't try it on while knitting as you can with a top down pattern, but so far, mine have turned out just fine.

Cabin Fever's patterns are just another way to do a seamless sweater.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for the sweater knitting from the top down information. I am getting ready to start on one today and that was very helpful. Diamondbelle those were great sites.
9a


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I am currently working on 2 versions of a top down sweater called Miette on Ravelry. I love that I can try them on to adjust the fit!
For me, top down is the only way to go, I can't stand to seam!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

GardenGirl-You said it just fine. Trying on as you go and being able to custom fit the garment is one of the biggest advantages along with minimal finishing. So easy to knit and so elegant in the construction, it really turns out to be no brainer knitting, especially when you're making a baby topdown garment. Those go so fast. These sweaters are just pure knitting joy!


----------



## carbo3595 (Dec 23, 2011)

Top down knitting is sounding better and better to me also. Usually, I block the separate pieces before seaming (YUCK). Please explain how you would block your finished item.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

oh top down let you try on as you knit so it could be as fit as possible! and the seamless mean no weaving in the end!

Well, i hate it so much when i finish knitting the pieces and have to seam it up and weave the ends! =P


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> I must admit I tried it once and found it heavy on my arms. I don't mind the sewing at the end of my project so I haven't done one since. I have a pattern book for "top down knitting" if anyone wants it.


Yes I would love the pattern.

Thank you everyone for you wonderful advice.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It would be very difficult to follow a pattern as you would have to read it from the bottom uo. Am I correct there?[/quote]

No, not correct--the pattern would be written also from the top down, probably starting with the neck stitches.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

molz said:


> If you live Down Under, all your knitting is bottom up! HA!


Yes I had thought of that. When letting out the bathwater down the plug hole it swirls aroind in the opposite directipon to yours.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pallace-Most topdowns are knit flat on circular needles (due to the number of stitches you will be adding). If all else fails, you can put your stitches on a long piece of waste yarn to try on the garment but the circular needles will usually hold onto the stitches. If I have any doubts, I put point protectors on each needle. Also, you mentioned looking for topdown patterns-Google or Yahoo search free topdown knitting patterns and you'll get lots. My favorite topdown patterns aren't free but are reasonably priced. Go to Patternfish.com and in the shop/search box go to publishers, then click on Cabin Fever. You'll find all their topdown patterns for adults and children. Topdown id Cabin Fever's speciality and the have some great patterns-all well written and easy to understand.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

joycevv-You are correct. The topdown patterns start at the neck/collar and work their way down. The pattern is written from the top dowm, you don't have to read a bottom up pattern backwards.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ronie-Try it. You'll get hooked fast!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Ronie-Try it. You'll get hooked fast!


I just completed my first top down for my new GS due this month ina couple weeks in fact. It went fast and I am truely hooked. I loved making this sweter and plan on making more for all the grandkids. Finally I am going to make them all sweaters this year. I dreaded making sweaters for them due to the sewing up sleeves and making all the pieces. Now I am looking forward to getting started on them for Christmas.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I just save the Knitting Pure and Simple. I want to try top down sweaters. I learn so much on this site. Thanks to all my kp friends. rlmayknit


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi! I'm not an experienced knitter. I've been knitting sweaters for my grand kids. I tried the top-down sweaters and love them. I did a regular sweater...too much sewing for me...LOL Hope you'll give them a try.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is the top down sweater generator I like to use.
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/topdown.guest.cfm


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

I have just begun to knit top-down after nearly 60 years of knitting . . . it is fast becoming my preferred method of knitting as I have always detested the sewing up process. Top down only requires the sleeve seam to be sewn unless that is picked up on dpns. I have often knitted bottom up but always had to sew the sleeves in, so now I am also learning to knit sleeves on dpns so that they are able to be incorporated into the body and then . . . . wonders of wonders, no sewing up. Various utube videos have been a great help. 

Just proves that we are never too old to learn something new!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

rlmayknit said:


> I just save the Knitting Pure and Simple. I want to try top down sweaters. I learn so much on this site. Thanks to all my kp friends. rlmayknit


I went to see if my LYS carries these patterns and she carries the ones on Knitting Pure and Simple. Hummm looks like I am paying a visit there within the week.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Lijnet, my story is almost exactly like yours in this area! I am struggling with the fact that I own a library of knitting books with lovely designs,- all designed to be knit in peices and sewn together - and all I really want to do is knit top down from now on.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

sam and others - you can buy downloads of Knitting Pure and Simple patterns from Patternfish:
http://www.patternfish.com/
or direct from the designer:
http://knittingpureandsimple.com


----------



## Jan (Jan 17, 2011)

love to knit top down I would knit all the sweater that way love jan


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

C2Knits also produces top-down designs.


----------



## amerikiwi (Mar 9, 2012)

'Downunder' is where I took my knitting to the next ... and the next ... and the next level! I would be there again if I could!! There is such great advice on this site --- you'll be fine!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

i have knitted top down sweater and I love it. That is the only way I knit sweaters


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going to try one for grandkids


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> What is the advantage of knitting top down. I have avoided such patterns. Maybe it is living down under. :roll:


I happened upon Barbara Walker's book "Knitting from the Top" back in the seventies and have knitted this way ever since. As the others have said, you end up with a garment that fits (because you checked it as you went along) and you have no seams. Mrs. Walker explains the principles in great detail and equips you with the skills you need to design and knit whatever you want, without a commercial pattern.

Jane


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rosenz, I feel the same way. I've been knitting for 55 years and thought I was pretty skilled... Whoa!!!!!! I found out differently when I joined this forum. I've learned so much from all these great guys and gals. Thank Heaven for KP!!!!!!!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I have learned so much about knitting on this site. All of you are amazing.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I just finished my first top-down and I've been knitting off and on for 40 years. It really isn't as hard as it sounds. I first heard about it here too. And it is nice not to have all those seams to sew. The finishing looks much more professional.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm about to start a top down baby cardigan over the weekend, as I too hate seaming.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

It really is wonderful to finish knitting and put your garment on. No seaming to do, just weave and ends in.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi. I have yet to introduce myself but saw your topic and had to respond! After many attempts at "beginner" and "advanced beginner" patterns, gauge swatches and such, then having finished items that were ill-fitting or not finished to my liking and having them languish in a drawer unworn...(deep breath) ta-da! I discovered top-down or seamless knitting!!!! These are the only patterns that I search for anymore. I completed a poncho and cardigan so far, and am starting a short sleeved sweater, I'm addicted now. I will post some pictures soon. I finally have my own hand knits that I will wear out in public. I bet you'll love the process too.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Would love to see your pictures, Shannon.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a top-down pullover pattern that I have knitted for several people. Easy to make fit, esp the sleeves and body length. I love patterns like that, need a baby pattern for two little expected soon. Try them, you'll love how much fun they are to do.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, thanks that's sweet. I will get to it soon.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

sam07671-You could also try Patternfish.com. They carry lots of Knitting Pure and Simple as well as Cabin Fever (the other really great topdown sweater patterns). All of their patterns are downloads-they don't mail out any patterns. They are honest and reliable. I've been getting patterns from them for years.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52125-1.html#887752

The fitted navy sweater was my first top down knit. It was an incredible experience!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Shannon123-Hello and welcome. I know you'll love it here. I was so amazed when I first found this forum. Now, I can't stand to go a day without "checking in". I learn so much and love to read all the different opinions regarding the same subjects. Everyone is so knowledgeable, helpful, and supportive.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> You can try on your project as you go along and adjust the size as needed, so you can get a custom fit. There is minimal finishing, such as sewing in sleeves. When you get to the end, you're done. If you're not sure you have enough wool, you are better off with ending up with a slightly short sweater/jumper, rather than running out of yarn before you complete the second sleeve! The experts can probably add more advantages.


I wonder if a top down sweater can be knit on a knitting machine. It would have to be seamed, I guess. Probably not. :shock:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

denisejh said:


> sam07671-You could also try Patternfish.com. They carry lots of Knitting Pure and Simple as well as Cabin Fever (the other really great topdown sweater patterns). All of their patterns are downloads-they don't mail out any patterns. They are honest and reliable. I've been getting patterns from them for years.


denisejh....Thanks for the tip. I will diffently look into Cabin Fever. Have never heard about that one. I love checking out new sites when I hear of them recommended on here.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a book by Barbara Walker, "Knitting From the Top Down. I LOVE this book. It helps me translate many patterns to a seamless or near-seamless garment. Wouldn't be caught without it in my knitting library. I truly do dislike sewing a knitted garment together if I don't really have to.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> molz said:
> 
> 
> > If you live Down Under, all your knitting is bottom up! HA!
> ...


LOL!! we're all quite good at handstands too..... :lol: :lol: 
Hi Rose, I've been a knitter for over 40 years and never heard of top downs before KP...you live and learn, as they say!!
If you want to have a go at top downs, try the '5 hour sweater' (either google it, or go to bevscountrycottage) it is a baby jacket which gives you the idea without a lot of time /yarn wasted if you don't like how it feels. I have done a few, but I still like bottom up best (sorry, everyone....it must be the Down Under thing...LOL!!)
Most of my knitting these days is baby/toddler size, and over the years I have cut out as much sewing up as possible by always knitting cardigan/jackets in one piece to the armhole and knitting in the front bands. After a while you get to know where to place the buttonholes as you go. I knit the sleeves first up to the armhole, then cast off 3-4 sts at each side then when doing the body cast off 6-8 sts where the side seams would have been, next row, slot the sleeve sts into the gaps and either do raglan shaping or (my favourite) yoke shaping. Only the sleeve seam to sew up. YAY!!
While I enjoyed doing the top downs as a novelty, for relaxation and mindless 'TV knitting' I still like my old faithfuls! 
Oh, I would do top down again if I wasn't sure about having enough yarn, although you can always finish a raglan/yoke with stripes if you need to. Set in sleeves are my personal bug bear, I avoid them at all costs!! 
Cheers, Joy


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Pallace-Most topdowns are knit flat on circular needles (due to the number of stitches you will be adding). If all else fails, you can put your stitches on a long piece of waste yarn to try on the garment but the circular needles will usually hold onto the stitches. If I have any doubts, I put point protectors on each needle. Also, you mentioned looking for topdown patterns-Google or Yahoo search free topdown knitting patterns and you'll get lots. My favorite topdown patterns aren't free but are reasonably priced. Go to Patternfish.com and in the shop/search box go to publishers, then click on Cabin Fever. You'll find all their topdown patterns for adults and children. Topdown id Cabin Fever's speciality and the have some great patterns-all well written and easy to understand.


Thanks for that. I haver Seen top down patterns or looms for sale here.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

I've gotten so spoiled knitting the top-down patterns (mostly for baby sweaters so far) that I pass over the patterns that have set-in sleeves and a bunch of sewing. Once you try one you'll never want to knit separate pieces again!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi again. Go to knitty.com and search "top down" . Also the book Fitted Knits by Stephanie Japel is a good reference.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm struggling with a bottom up jacket I'm making for my 17 year old grandson. Seams, seams and more seams. I did 4 top down toddler hoodies in less time than this one jacket. Try one...you'll be amazed at how easy it is, and you'll be hooked on top down from then on.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

You will be able to see your creation take shape in short order. It will make you very happy. Don't delay!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> Wow, I didn,t know that. Is it confusing though?


It's not. I'm working on a crew neck top-down raglan now and I've found it easy to do. You follow the directions for the neck size, then it's just round and round increasing at the markers on every other round. When the body of the sweater is as big as you want, you slip the front and back on to holders, finish the sleeves in the round, pick up the front and back and finish in the round, making the body and the ribbing as long as you want it to be. Here's a link to _The Incredible Custom-fit Raglan Sweater._ Let is know what you think.
http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> You can find patterns that are designed to be knit from the top down. It's great for people who don't fit the "norm."
> 
> I'm short, with short arms & a short torso. If I knit a regular sweater for myself starting at the bottom, it's tougher to get a proper fit. By starting at the top, I can adjust the length of the sleeves and the body. The same goes for taller people.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for those. I have viewed all the sites and sent them on to my sister in Australia. I know she has never knitted that way.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am currently knitting my first top down sweater. The sweater is a mock turtle neck and will have no seams to sew. I am also working on a summer top from the bottom up. It is done on a circular needle and the only seams will be the shoulders and sleves.


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

I recently "bit the bullet" and knitted a baby's matinee jacket using a baby's top-down cardigan top. It proved so easy for me to adjust the pattern to incorporate the gathered skirt that I like so much, while everything else just fell into place. I hate the sewing up of the finished article, and have several articles just waiting for me to settle down and put them together. I am just so glad that I decided to try it. 
And I have to thank this forum for their positive feedback to other members asking about this particular style of knitting. Now I have collected adults patterns for the same style of knitting, and come winter hope to do some for the adult members of our friends and family.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Sandi Lee said:


> I've gotten so spoiled knitting the top-down patterns (mostly for baby sweaters so far) that I pass over the patterns that have set-in sleeves and a bunch of sewing. Once you try one you'll never want to knit separate pieces again!


I have just found a pattern for 2 year old knitted from bottom back and that is in 1 piece


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello again Rose...have you been on here all day? LOL!! this site is just sooooo good, but it cuts into my knitting time....hope your weekends going well, looks like we're in for more rain tomorrow.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

joyjoyw said:


> Hello again Rose...have you been on here all day? LOL!! this site is just sooooo good, but it cuts into my knitting time....hope your weekends going well, looks like we're in for more rain tomorrow.


Well I have a Blackberry which I can pick up any old time. I don' have to be sat at a computer. I won this in a competition through NEXT magazine


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's a real easy baby/toddler shrug to try for a first top down project. No buttons, or buttonholes, and no seams!
Just knitting and you're done.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rejoice-shrug-this-for-little-girls


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> joyjoyw said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again Rose...have you been on here all day? LOL!! this site is just sooooo good, but it cuts into my knitting time....hope your weekends going well, looks like we're in for more rain tomorrow.
> ...


I just do the old 'duck in and out' on the computer, haven't quite got up with the play on the new technology! My kids do everything on their smart phones....all a bit beyond me. Great that you won a blackberry though....and even better that you know how to use it!! Joy


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

wilbo said:


> Here's a real easy baby/toddler shrug to try for a first top down project. No buttons, or buttonholes, and no seams!
> Just knitting and you're done.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rejoice-shrug-this-for-little-girls


Thanks so much. I will knit it for my granddaughters. Is that your motor bike.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

joyjoyw said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > joyjoyw said:
> ...


I'm an IT Technician. 
:shock:


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

joyjoyw said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > joyjoyw said:
> ...


I'm an IT Technician. 
:shock:


----------



## oldhaha (Nov 12, 2011)

Have just finished a top-down baby cardigan and am an absolute convert... It was my first top-down project. All I had to do to finish was sew in the cast on and cast off thread tails, and it was complete. Wow, if only all things in life were that easy!!!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm an IT Technician. 
:shock:[/quote]

Aha!! That would be a help then :thumbup: I'm a full time carer for my Mum who turns 94 next week....and part time carer for my 4yr old grandson. Everything else fits in where it can....LOL!!


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

joyjoyw said:


> I'm an IT Technician.
> :shock:


Aha!! That would be a help then :thumbup: I'm a full time carer for my Mum who turns 94 next week....and part time carer for my 4yr old grandson. Everything else fits in where it can....LOL!![/quote]

No I'm not up all night too just woke then HAD to check. You could probably knit on the job

:roll:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your views on top down knitting and the sites you listed. I am going to give this a try. I have made one raglan sleeved sweater for a small, very small teddy bear. I really hated the sewing part and have not made another sweater since. I am going to try one of the patterns and see how it goes. thanks again for all of your help. Gosh, I just love this site!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Pallace said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting from the top down is the cat's meow. Don't AVOID them.... SEARCH them out. No seaming, simple to knit, you can try it on as you go for a cutstom fit. They turn out great every time! I will ONLY knit top down sweaters. I agree with the others.... Knitting Pure and Simple is great. They have a free baby sweater pattern... give it a go and I promise... you will never go back to knitting all those parts and pieces.... Hoping they will be the right size and having to spend hours seaming!
> ...


I put the stitches on a piece of yarn, wider than needed. After trying on the garment, just put them back on the needle!
Takes a bit of time, but well worth the effort.
ICE in NJ


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear Grandma M, Would you be so kind as to share the top down baby cardigan/hoodie pattern that you swear by? I would just love to have this pattern! Thanks..


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> No, is isn't hard at all. I have a baby cardigan and hoodie pattern which I swear by and use them constantly. They are
> from the top down. Sooooooooooo easy.
> Took me one cardigan to jump on the band wagon.
> Love patterns with top down. At least for baby clothes.


Would you be so kind as to share the top down baby cardigan/hoodie pattern that you swear by? I would just love to have this pattern!


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Knitnewbie said:


> Thanks to all of you for your views on top down knitting and the sites you listed. I am going to give this a try. I have made one raglan sleeved sweater for a small, very small teddy bear. I really hated the sewing part and have not made another sweater since. I am going to try one of the patterns and see how it goes. thanks again for all of your help. Gosh, I just love this site!


I have cast on the stitches for an all in one jersey for my granddaughter. The only thing is I have no round knitting so will buy some tomorrow.

I haven't knitted for long as I have a rod down my arm to my fingers and can't bend my left wrist. I broke my back as well when I fell down a flight of stairs at a movie theatre. There is not a lot I can do with the pain so will try and knit again. If I stop for minute after a couple of rows its more comfortable

Rose


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

No Seams! Lots of easy patterns.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Rosenz said:
> ...


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Or a book that helps with this?


----------

